# MAC Tinted Lipglass : Viva Glam V



## esoterica (Sep 6, 2008)

*Do you guys think that this would be a good everyday gloss for C8/NC50/NC55 complexion? 

Allegedly it's a neutral pink w/ pearl.
*


----------



## Lovey99 (Sep 6, 2008)

It is a great color.  I am NW47 and I wear it quite often....  

You can wear it daily and use different color lip pencils for different looks...velvetella, currant, nightmoth, vino, chestnut


----------



## esoterica (Sep 6, 2008)

*Excellent, thanks Lovey99. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*


----------



## renee604 (Sep 7, 2008)

Viva glam V is a nice neutral pink on WoC. Im NW 45 and this is one of my favorites.


----------



## Film_Noir (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes, I wear NC50 and I love it.  I do use Chestnut lipliner with it though.


----------



## makeba (Sep 8, 2008)

i wear it often with plum lipliner


----------



## Laurie (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm NC 43 or so and I use it and I love eeeeetttt!! Ahhhhhh!! Reminds me of Mellow Mood [LE].. I use it with spice though..


----------



## bellezzadolce (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm NC 45 and I wear it with Plum, Cork, or Hodgepodge for a neautral look.


----------



## vita cooper (Sep 10, 2008)

so true. ive used this before & love the look. im also nw47


----------



## beauty_marked (Sep 10, 2008)

Definately an everyday color. I always throw it in my bag. Its such a great go to gloss.


----------



## LAMB4LIFE (Sep 11, 2008)

it's a must have for everyone, its soooo perfect!


----------

